# New Driver/Partner App with lots of new features



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Just wanted to give a heads up. Got an update this morning for the new Uber Partner APP. New Icon was there but that's not all the new things I noticed.

- Trip listings now shows a visual reference of the trip and you can go back on any of them and have changes made if you think it needs fixing.
- Report a rider issue in app. If you have problem PAX you can do it right in app
- (Unconfirmed) Spotify works on Bluetooth. I had the AUX plugged in and turned on but when the PAX had it's music selected it came over my Bluetooth connection. Again just happened once.
- Expanded Support section with FAQ's and in app updating for things like your profile picture and account passwords.

I'm sure there is more but looks like the update gives some expanded features the old app was lacking saving emails to the partner support groups.

I did have it crash first time I ended a trip. but reopened and it recovered where it left off.

Enjoy


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

hmm this post was in november
its halfway through February and still no spotify for Android


----------



## Dany (Oct 30, 2014)

Actionjax ,am just curious r u uber rep.
I know u drive plus


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

ive had pax get angry because i couldnt let them use their spotify to go 5 blocks to the metro station
they scolded me for not having an iphone
and of course my rating got dinged, smh


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> ive had pax get angry because i couldnt let them use their spotify to go 5 blocks to the metro station
> they scolded me for not having an iphone
> and of course my rating got dinged, smh


Typical, I'm sure you ruined their week or maybe month.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> ive had pax get angry because i couldnt let them use their spotify to go 5 blocks to the metro station
> they scolded me for not having an iphone
> and of course my rating got dinged, smh


I've gotten accustomed to ejecting riders I know are going to ding me. I just say "f*ck it" and tell them to get another driver. They can keep their $2 and change.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Dany said:


> Actionjax ,am just curious r u uber rep.
> I know u drive plus


Nope.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Typical, I'm sure you ruined their week or maybe month.


First world problems!!!


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> ive had pax get angry because i couldnt let them use their spotify to go 5 blocks to the metro station
> they scolded me for not having an iphone
> and of course my rating got dinged, smh


"Sorry that I drive for Uber and cant afford an Iphone to play your shitty music for a $5 ride"


----------

